# Favorite Coffee



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I see that a lot of you Gorillas are into good coffee with your cigars and/or meals. In addition to stogies I like to spoil myself with good beans. What are your faves? Also, how do you brew? Press, automatic drip, espresso, percolator? I grind my own and brew in a press.

A few of my top beans are:

Yergecheffe
Kenyan


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

This may sound a little out there, but my favorite coffee comes from Costco. They roast the beans right in the store, and they are incredible because of it. I have tried a lot of expensive coffee, and I still go back to this stuff. Oh, and I use a press.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Killer Beans,Affrican Assassin. Like Kenyan as well. Ms. Floydp prefers Medellin Mad-Man among several diferent breakfest blends. Auto drip, and we grind our own beans most of the time. We plan on trying more of the Killer Beans.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Green Mountain French, Midnight Express, or Columbian Supreme.

Grind Beans and pressure brew (Espresso stryle)

Found Padron 3000/4000 match up well with French Maduros with espresso and while full bodied cigars like Bolivar fuerte's, St. Louis Rey match up with Midnight Express, milder cigars like LCG, ERDM, or milder go well with Columbian.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> This may sound a little out there, but my favorite coffee comes from Costco. They roast the beans right in the store, and they are incredible because of it. I have tried a lot of expensive coffee, and I still go back to this stuff. Oh, and I use a press.


 Sometimes its like that. If you get a chance, buy some coffee from Ikea. It is also surprisingly good.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I roast coffee for a shop and there is a roast called Midnite Moon that I like a lot.


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Folgers Classic Roast! I spend all my money on good cigars; can't afford expensive coffee too! :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I hear you there. Its a struggle to get enough change together for some quality whole beans, but to me its worth it. I only drink one or two cups a day so it lasts a while. Sometimes I'm even on the 8 O`Clock Beans train when I'm really broke like right now.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Those 8 O'Clock beans aren't half bad IMHO. We usually drink that thru the week, then get into the Killer Beans on the weekends..


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Ethiopian Yergacheffe that I roasted the day before!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Brandon said:


> Ethiopian Yergacheffe that I roasted the day before!


 At home or do you work at a coffee place? Just curious. If its at home, what kind of roaster machine do you have?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I just roast small batches for myself. I have an older Hearthware Gourmet roaster. It's not as fancy or has the capacities of the newer roasters, but it gets the job done just fine.


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Cuban Serrano, Turquino and Jamaican Blue Mountain PeaBerry...roast it myself....



MadMac


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Im usually not a huge fan of flavored coffees, but there is one that a local coffee shop here in NJ has called "Breakfast with Elvis" - Peanut butter and banana flavored... Actually REALLY good w/ a cigar!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Home roasted Tarrazu or Guatemalan Antigua.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I like a 50/50 mix of starbucks house and French roast ground kinda fine and at about 1.5 times the recommended amount per cup as my everyday brew.

Jam Blue Mtn. is tough to beat but pricey.

I can never make coffee that tastes as good as at a fine restaurant. Why is that?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> I like a 50/50 mix of starbucks house and French roast ground kinda fine and at about 1.5 times the recommended amount per cup as my everyday brew.
> 
> Jam Blue Mtn. is tough to beat but pricey.
> 
> ...


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

I home roast, using an I-Roast. Cuban Turquino, Ethiopian Harar and Costa Rican Tarrazu are my current favs. I use a french press to brew the coffee. It is hard to beat home roasted coffee.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Man, you have a good taste in coffee. Every once in a while I treat myself to an Ethiopian Harrar from the only place that roasts their own in town.  Maybe we should start a sub-thread just for coffee.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Have to say Kenya, Guatamala, and Kona (however I don't think Kona is worth the $$$) Coffee brewed in a French Press is how it was meant to be!


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah, if you're going to blow a bunch of money on coffee, Kona isn't the way to go. Definitely try some Jamaican Blue Mountain. It's not much more expensive than Kona, but it's worlds better.

I'm a big fan of Ethiopian Harar and Espresso roasts in general. Guatemalan in a pinch.

I usually have an auto-drip (DeLonghi) for most days, but I press when I want a real cup.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

hungsolo said:


> Nah, if you're going to blow a bunch of money on coffee, Kona isn't the way to go. Definitely try some Jamaican Blue Mountain. It's not much more expensive than Kona, but it's worlds better.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Ethiopian Harar and Espresso roasts in general. Guatemalan in a pinch.
> 
> I usually have an auto-drip (DeLonghi) for most days, but I press when I want a real cup.


Or you steal some of mine! :r

-Matt-


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I couldn't agree more that "charbucks" (chuckle - good one) beans are universally overroasted. I haven't yet tripped down the slippery slope of home roasting (I can see the wife's eyes rolling now), but there are a number of great online sites that ship fresh roasted coffee. Intelligentsiacoffee dot com has incredible beans, though the shipping takes three days to me. Right now I am drinking an incredible El Slavador roast: Los Inmortales.

Standbys are:
Sumatran and Sulawesi
Kenya Gaaki
and of course the Yergacheffe

Sweetmarias also does a monthly roast that I've been meaning to try.

Too many obsessions, too little time...


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I am a fan of African Coffee's as a whole...Ethiopian in particular. Kenya AA with a light roast is incredible as well. I also enjoy New Guinea pea-berry. 

A good Kona also with a lighter roast I find to be delicious and worth the $25 per lb I pay for it. One press of that has be zinging.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone try those coffees you can get from JR or the other catalogs? I think JR has Mayorga and Montecristo. I've been wondering if they are any good. Might have to grab a lb of coffee next time a order a box.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

The Jamaican Blue Mountain is a great cup of coffee. I also had a bag of "Dirty Laundry" that i believe was French in origin (jump in if I got that wrong). The coffee has to be HOT though.

Daily - Drip
Weekends - Press (Ok...Starbucks as well I admit it...)  

DsrtDog


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

A friend gave me some JBM peaberry to roast and it was truly great coffee. Other than the peaberry, JBM is too mild in flavor to be worth the money.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I like a 50/50 mix of starbucks house and French roast ground kinda fine and at about 1.5 times the recommended amount per cup as my everyday brew.


Wow, that's eerie, because that's my "special blend" 

I also like to add an extra teaspoon for every one recommened. :SM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ya know the novelty coffee cans they sell in the Harley dealerships, looks like an old time oil can? The coffee actually rocks....


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Ya know the novelty coffee cans they sell in the Harley dealerships, looks like an old time oil can? The coffee actually rocks....


Really? I've seen that at the local dealer. I'll have to try to check that out. I have some Harley beer in cans that's really just PBR. But the cans look a lot cooler.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Really? I've seen that at the local dealer. I'll have to try to check that out. I have some Harley beer in cans that's really just PBR. But the cans look a lot cooler.


It's good stuff...I'd bet Lemmy drinks it when he's had too much tequila...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

The one I make! A Cuban expresso with lots of thick froth on top! Yummy!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nely said:


> The one I make! A Cuban expresso with lots of thick froth on top! Yummy!


What coffee do you use? What method do you use? I use a stovetop unit for my Cuban coffee.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I use Pilon yellow can. But the gourmet black can is a lot better. You can do it with the stovetop unit or with the machine (easier and does not have an impact on flavor) My secret to a great froth is to throw in a little of the coffee that firts brews into the sugar, just enough to make a thick paste. Stirr that paste thoroughly so that air gets trapped in. Just throw in the rest of the coffee after it brews and enjoy. The other secret to the expresso is just the right amount of sugar. Cuban coffe is very strong and bitter so add your sugar to taste. I like mine a little sweet. If you ever come to South Florida I'll treat you to a great cuban sandwich, followed by a cuban expresso


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nely said:


> I use Pilon yellow can. But the gourmet black can is a lot better. You can do it with the stovetop unit or with the machine (easier and does not have an impact on flavor) My secret to a great froth is to throw in a little of the coffee that firts brews into the sugar, just enough to make a thick paste. Stirr that paste thoroughly so that air gets trapped in. Just throw in the rest of the coffee after it brews and enjoy. The other secret to the expresso is just the right amount of sugar. Cuban coffe is very strong and bitter so add your sugar to taste. I like mine a little sweet. If you ever come to South Florida I'll treat you to a great cuban sandwich, followed by a cuban expresso


How close are you to Ft. Lauderdale? My stepdaughter is moving down there soon, so I may very well take you up on your offer.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anybody have that New Orleans style coffee with chicory? I've been wanting to try it. What does chicory taste like anyway?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> How close are you to Ft. Lauderdale? My stepdaughter is moving down there soon, so I may very well take you up on your offer.


Great! I'm about a 45 minute drive from Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> It's good stuff...I'd bet Lemmy drinks it when he's had too much tequila...


I have to check this out then. Although I'm pretty sure Lemmy is a Jack Daniels kinda guy and that "too much" isn't in his vocabulary.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I have to check this out then. Although I'm pretty sure Lemmy is a Jack Daniels kinda guy and that "too much" isn't in his vocabulary.


Ain't that the truth!! Let me know if you have a dealership in your area, if not I have one in my town and can send you a can....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Recently bought a half pound of Guatamalan Huehuetenango from the local roaster. Good stuff. Smooth and well balanced with a clean taste. I recommend it to be tried.


----------



## smokinpope (Mar 7, 2005)

My dear wife - a chef by vocation-has concocted an interesting additive to our coffee. Originally blended to make our "Eight O'Clock" brand a bit more lively, she pulverizes equal amounts of the following:

Fenugreek, Cardamom seeds, Star Anise, Cinnamon, dried Chilis, Nutmeg, unsweetened Cocoa, and Demmerara sugar.

(This is similar to a Morroccan spice blend known as Ras-al-Hanout btw.)

A few tbs. in the drip machine along with the freshly ground beans and good to go! 

Much to my delight, this is great with CAO Italias- what an eye-opener!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Having Caribbean Cut-throat.. Thanks Jerry from the killer beans..


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

any kona blend is good for me


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> I couldn't agree more that "charbucks" (chuckle - good one) beans are universally overroasted.


I used to hate Starbucks coffee. Only ever went in there for lattes, etc.
Recently discovered their Gold Coast blend - it's actually good!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Green Mountain French, Midnight Express, or Columbian Supreme.


Mike, have you tried Black Bear coffee?
It's made in NH, great stuff:
http://www.blackbearcoffee.com/

They actually have a blend called "Mr Charbucks", making fun of Starbucks...


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I used to hate Starbucks coffee. Only ever went in there for lattes, etc.
> Recently discovered their Gold Coast blend - it's actually good!


I think their beans are generally pretty good, its just that they seem to over-roast everything. The popular conception that the darker the coffee, the better (and stronger) has led them to triple-city just about everything into french roast. JMO

I think we've had the gold coast a couple of times... not sure how I felt about it. Next time I'm between shipments, i'll make sure to try a pound of this.


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

Kenyan dark roast all the way.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> Killer Beans,Affrican Assassin. Like Kenyan as well. Ms. Floydp prefers Medellin Mad-Man among several diferent breakfest blends. Auto drip, and we grind our own beans most of the time. We plan on trying more of the Killer Beans.


Most of the Killer Beans are great! I am also a fan of African Assassin.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Had an excellent cup of Ethiopian Longberry this morning!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

My fav coffee is Alto Grande, "The coffee of Popes and Kings." It from Puerto Rico.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I am all about the Turkish Organic Roast made into Turkish Coffee, no sugar with a pinch of cardamom- it's fantastic!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

smokinpope said:


> My dear wife - a chef by vocation-has concocted an interesting additive to our coffee. Originally blended to make our "Eight O'Clock" brand a bit more lively, she pulverizes equal amounts of the following:
> 
> Fenugreek, Cardamom seeds, Star Anise, Cinnamon, dried Chilis, Nutmeg, unsweetened Cocoa, and Demmerara sugar.
> 
> ...


Not sure about all of that other stuff, but Demmerara sugar is awesome.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

ProSpkr said:


> Folgers Classic Roast! I spend all my money on good cigars; can't afford expensive coffee too! :w


That's me all the way. It's tough enough scraping up cash for some good stogies sometimes.


----------

